# Farm pond?



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i went to a farm pond today. always use lures and always catch bass.
usually pull in about 5-10 1 pound bass usually no bigger or no smaller, and either used a texas rig tube bait or a whacky worm. But today was different they werent bitting on rubber worms. So i brought out my stike king shallow runners, first cast, 3 pounder i couldnt believe it, then ended up losing that to another big fish. I didnt have anymore of those since i hardly use them, but i just came from the lake and had a few deep divers, tossed one on me and my bro ended up with 8 bass all over 1 1/2 pounds all on deep divers biggest one was about 4 pounds, didnt bring a camera though, going there next week ill bring a camera and post some of the pics. 

o by the way i was gonna ask a question, do you find that soft plastics stop working for largemouth late in the fall, ive had no luck with rubber worms as of late, all cranks and jigs?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the fine afternoon! This time of year the fish are feeding heavy in rivers and lakes to prepare for winter when water cools down and their metabolism slows down. The crankbaits and jigs are more shad-like than the plastics. They still might work, but this time of year the faster, shad-like baits work better. Take advantage of this time.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I went out to a small farm pond by my house this weekend and had 3 solid runs on a purple worm. I did notice they tended to need more time to run. I missed all three because I didn't let them run long enough but I only had an hour and I'm sure I could have landed a few with more time.

I mostly use Rapala, are these baits you were using similar to a shad rap or something? I'd like to give them a shot this weekend.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

i was gonna ask a question, do you find that soft plastics stop working for largemouth late in the fall, ive had no luck with rubber worms as of late, all cranks and jigs?[/QUOTE]

Usally softplastic shines in warmer water. I find to that jigs and pig combos work better in the cool waters of spring and fall. One of the best fall crankbaits is a suspending jeckbait.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I was using a berkly frenzy deep diver, and a series 3 strike king crank bait, and it was chartrouse, and firetiger were the colors.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

the best farm pond bass bait iv found is a jig with a curlytail grub... sounds like a good day!!


----------

